# Puma vs Adidas shoes



## scubascuba3 (Jun 20, 2017)

How does Puma compare with Adidas in terms of quality but mainly size? Adidas fit me perfectly so i try to stick to them.


----------



## selwood90 (Jun 20, 2017)

Just recently gone from adidas to puma myself and the sizing feels absolutely no different for me. I'm a 10 in both and no width problems. Quality seems fine so far


----------



## scubascuba3 (Jun 20, 2017)

selwood90 said:



			Just recently gone from adidas to puma myself and the sizing feels absolutely no different for me. I'm a 10 in both and no width problems. Quality seems fine so far
		
Click to expand...

Excellent, thanks


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Jun 20, 2017)

I have both Puma and adidas shoes and they have same sizing on my feet


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 20, 2017)

scubascuba3 said:



			How does Puma compare with Adidas in terms of quality but mainly size? Adidas fit me perfectly so i try to stick to them.
		
Click to expand...

I've had 4 pairs of puma , the spikeless adidas samba look alike a, cell fusion and the newer cell.  All three are not a patch on my new boost 360 tours.... they a friggin awesome and knock socks off every other pair of golf shoes I've owned.

I did go from the standard with puma to wide fit adidas just because the standard puma used to pinch my toe slightly, but this could be down the fact that I previously broke my big toe and it didn't heel straight


----------



## Val (Jun 20, 2017)

I find adidas a little smaller in the equivalent size in Puma. I have a pair of Puma ignites and they are one of the most, if not the most comfortable shoe I've ever had.

Quality wise very similar other than Adidas still have the wearing heel issue


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 21, 2017)

Not had golf shoes from either, but have trainers from both. For me Puma are standard size 9, but always need size 9.5 in Addidas.


----------



## scubascuba3 (Jun 21, 2017)

Val said:



			I find adidas a little smaller in the equivalent size in Puma. I have a pair of Puma ignites and they are one of the most, if not the most comfortable shoe I've ever had.

Quality wise very similar other than Adidas still have the wearing heel issue
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes the wearing heel issue, i always get that but its a small price to pay for comfortable shoes that fit. Its a shame Adidas haven't worked out how to make proper waterproofing.


----------



## scubascuba3 (Jun 21, 2017)

I've decided that manufacturers claim shoes are waterproof in the gamble only a minority will send them back within warranty. Mostly they only appear to have waterproof uppers even goretex, but in a short time they leak around the sole and sides somewhere. I've just sent 2 pairs back to the retailer.


----------



## Fish (Jun 21, 2017)

I love the quality and look of Puma shoes but they are too narrow so I can't wear them, they pinch my toes and are generally much smaller than any equivalent shoe I wear or have worn.

My new FJ SL Pro's are one of the best and most comfortable shoes along with my Gripmores that I've ever owned.


----------



## Val (Jun 21, 2017)

scubascuba3 said:



			Oh yes the wearing heel issue, i always get that but its a small price to pay for comfortable shoes that fit. Its a shame Adidas haven't worked out how to make proper waterproofing.
		
Click to expand...

I never had a waterproof issue with my Adidas Boosts and i've worn them in some wet courses


----------



## scubascuba3 (Jun 21, 2017)

Fish said:



			I love the quality and look of Puma shoes but they are too narrow so I can't wear them, they pinch my toes and are generally much smaller than any equivalent shoe I wear or have worn.

My new FJ SL Pro's are one of the best and most comfortable shoes along with my Gripmores that I've ever owned.
		
Click to expand...

Footjoys don't fit me well at all, Adidas are perfect, it's sounding like Pumas may well turn out to be a good fit like Adidas.


----------



## scubascuba3 (Jun 21, 2017)

Val said:



			I never had a waterproof issue with my Adidas Boosts and i've worn them in some wet courses
		
Click to expand...

I guess it depends where you live, I'm in Scotland and the course is often in various stages of wetness, my Boosts lasted a few months, shame that as they were very comfortable shoes. Adizeros again very comfortable but water in again after a few months.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 21, 2017)

I have been wearing Puma Ignite since April &  they are definitely the best shoe I've ever worn. I had to re-order as they came up 1/2 size large than Adidas or Footjoy


----------



## Val (Jun 21, 2017)

scubascuba3 said:



			I guess it depends where you live, I'm in Scotland and the course is often in various stages of wetness, my Boosts lasted a few months, shame that as they were very comfortable shoes. Adizeros again very comfortable but water in again after a few months.
		
Click to expand...

Im also in Scotland and play on a Parkland course so very wet in the winter.

Like I said, no issues with waterproofing for me.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 21, 2017)

For comfort, try Skechers. Only problem is they're not waterproof like claimed. Same size as Puma. Wear a 9 in both.

I'm a big Puma golf shoe fan, comfortable and waterproof plus well made, probably the most reliable waterproof shoes I've owned. Haven't had Adidas shoes in years so I can't comment on them.


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 21, 2017)

I have Puma shoes and I've been able to find some that fit, something I fail to do with Adidas. So I would say they're slightly larger.  Their OEM softspikes are rubbish though.  I was losing at least one a game where they broke in the fitting. Changing to Masters spikes solved the problem.


----------



## scubascuba3 (Jun 23, 2017)

Well i bought some Puma Ace and they are enormous, nothing like the sizing of Adidas. They are so big and wide I'm thinking they may be Wide fitting but nothing on the box or shoes to indicate that. I'm sending them back. Disappointing shoes, the opposite end of the spectrum to Adidas.


----------



## Fish (Jun 23, 2017)

scubascuba3 said:



			Well i bought some Puma Ace and they are enormous, nothing like the sizing of Adidas. They are so big and wide I'm thinking they may be Wide fitting but nothing on the box or shoes to indicate that. I'm sending them back. Disappointing shoes, the opposite end of the spectrum to Adidas.
		
Click to expand...

Puma don't do a wide fitting hence why I struggle with them as they have always been too narrow for me.


----------



## scubascuba3 (Jun 23, 2017)

Fish said:



			Puma don't do a wide fitting hence why I struggle with them as they have always been too narrow for me.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, but these are truly huge, i think the biggest size 9 I've ever seen and tried on. I can't explain it maybe Puma got another factory to produce the Ace model and they screwed it up.


----------



## fundy (Jun 23, 2017)

scubascuba3 said:



			Interesting, but these are truly huge, i think the biggest size 9 I've ever seen and tried on. I can't explain it maybe Puma got another factory to produce the Ace model and they screwed it up.
		
Click to expand...

I might be wrong but i think this is a really old model, i looked at it a few years ago as it was the only puma shoe id seen offering a wider fit


----------



## scubascuba3 (Jun 23, 2017)

fundy said:



			I might be wrong but i think this is a really old model, i looked at it a few years ago as it was the only puma shoe id seen offering a wider fit
		
Click to expand...

You may well be right, it looked like an older type design. Bought from Clubhousegolf


----------



## Fish (Jun 23, 2017)

scubascuba3 said:



			You may well be right, it looked like an older type design. Bought from Clubhousegolf
		
Click to expand...

I've always bought my Puma gear from Golfposer who always seem to get the latest offerings.  The spikeless shoes I bought looked fantastic (blue) but they were so narrow for a size 10 they pinched my toes and hurt my feet that much I had to sell them on.

I remember Mike (our leader) doing a shoe fitting feature, I think it was with Footjoy.  I'm sure it was said that over 75% of us are possibly wearing incorrect shoe sizes! I've seen a FJ foot measuring thingy in my Pro shop, it measures all kind of angles of the foot, I think I'm right in saying that only FJ can supply a shoe in such a wide variation of sizes.


----------



## scubascuba3 (Jun 23, 2017)

I think even Shrek would have complained these shoes are too big


----------

